# How do they find black holes if the space is black?



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

You're awesome!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2004)

Night goggles.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You're awesome!


:bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Night goggles.


_Infrared vision, that makes sense. _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

_Why the clock on the right is two minutes ahead? _


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2004)

1 hr and two minutes


----------



## stu_20_uk (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why the clock on the right is two minutes ahead? _



black holes effect the space-time continium


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 1 hr and two minutes


_I guess you are right. How do you know that it is not 1 day 1 hour and two minutes? _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Why the clock on the right is two minutes ahead? _


Because it's smaller therefore it's velocity toward the blackhole.... who cares, I posted it to say that they know because the clocks start bending.


----------



## redspy (Nov 16, 2004)

A bunch of astro-physicists get high on DMT one night and made all this shit up. 

They haven't discovered the cosmic blue bunny rabbit holes yet though.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I guess you are right. How do you know that it is not 1 day 1 hour and two minutes? _


How do we know that either of the clocks had the right time during the photoshoot?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> How do we know that either of the clocks had the right time during the photoshoot?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> A bunch of astro-physicists get high on DMT one night and made all this shit up.


_Haha.. I am sure I can think how this discovery happened. 

"
Hey guys I see a hole..
Where? Where?
There!
Yayyyyy!"  _


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2004)

The bigger question is; why havent they discovered the black holes only natural enemy, the pile?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

JJJ said:
			
		

> The bigger question is; why havent they discovered the black holes only natural enemy, the pile?


_It is the flashlight, better yet, it is the light. If you stop to think about it, the light itself is dark. That is why the space is black.  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I posted it to say that they know because the clocks start bending.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

dali discovered black holes?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is the flashlight, better yet, it is the light. If you stop to think about it, the light itself is dark. That is why the space is black.  _



That made no sense and had nothing to do with my post


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> dali discovered black holes?


_I don´t know about that but I saw this painting in MoMA-NYC once and it was amazing. I like Dali a lot. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll show you a black hole.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'll show you a black hole.


Was that an invitation?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

_I will leave you two alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Nov 16, 2004)

Gas chromatography


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Gas chromatography


_You could say that they identify them by the colors of gas but nooooooo, you wanna sound smart. Like the "OMGWTFBBQ", you could say that you like barbecue but nooooooo...  _


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

stu_20_uk said:
			
		

> black holes effect the space-time continium



I thought they were areas with zero-matter?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'll show you a black hole.



Goatse!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I will leave you two alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always the gentleman, would you care to join.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> I thought they were areas with zero-matter?


_Because of the large gravitational pull, that even light can´t run away from it, it is believed that it alters the fabric of time. What they are made of? Dark matter, zero matter, it is all speculation.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2004)

Nothing can have zero matter

it can have "negative matter" so to speak, but not zero...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Goatse!



Looks more like a pink hole than a black hole.  But a hole nonetheless.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Nothing can have zero matter
> 
> it can have "negative matter" so to speak, but not zero...


_This knowledge comes from comic books, doesn´t it?  
There is where they use antimatter stuff. Build an adamantium spaceship and go check it out.  _


----------



## stu_20_uk (Nov 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Nothing can have zero matter
> 
> it can have "negative matter" so to speak, but not zero...



some of the people at my gym seem to have zero matter maybe theve been standing too close to black holes


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

Flux capacitor


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Flux capacitor


_"Hey Doc"_


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 16, 2004)

1.21 gigawatts.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2004)

vieope, no i didnt get it out of a comic book


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> 1.21 gigawatts.


 that's my answer for EVERYTHING at work, when i'm not in the mood to write *TBD *


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

"This is, in the human body at the end of its cycle, the dissolution 
of the body into its minerals.  In ordinary functioning, this is the 
generation of the sexual products of either sex,  sperm or more humans, the 
subordinate space to the individual flux capacitor.  One adequately 
practices to ascend  by converting one's sexual drive into energy which 
climbs the tree of life through the structures of the body (atoms, 
molecules, surfaces; cells, tissues, organs,) to the mind/spirit and 
"beyond", through the 11th dimension or Absolute Vacuum."

How do we not know that a black hole is not a big universal vagina?  It sucks matter in until bam 9 Trillion years later a little Star is born.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

.


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _It is the flashlight, better yet, it is the light. If you stop to think about it, the light itself is dark. That is why the space is black. _


Actually not even light can escape.


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> 1.21 gigawatts.


What the hell is a gigawatt?

Tom, how am I gonna produce that much power? 

Love that movie


----------



## cman (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "This is, in the human body at the end of its cycle, the dissolution
> of the body into its minerals. In ordinary functioning, this is the
> generation of the sexual products of either sex, sperm or more humans, the
> subordinate space to the individual flux capacitor. One adequately
> ...


Wow dude, it hurts just thinking that deep.
Im gonna stop for I melt down


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> "This is, in the human body at the end of its cycle, the dissolution
> of the body into its minerals.  In ordinary functioning, this is the
> generation of the sexual products of either sex,  sperm or more humans, the
> subordinate space to the individual flux capacitor.  One adequately
> ...


_Where does that come from ? _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2004)

manic creates  ....


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

121,000,000,000 watts = 691,428,571 solar modules or $553,142,856,800 

per day it would be 138,285,714 solar modules or $110,628,571,200


----------



## maniclion (Nov 16, 2004)

_THE COSMOS IS A BIOLOGICAL SYSTEM_


----------



## Vieope (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> _THE COSMOS IS A BIOLOGICAL SYSTEM_


_Nah_


----------



## Monolith (Nov 16, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> How do we not know that a black hole is not a big universal vagina? It sucks matter in until bam 9 Trillion years later a little Star is born.


 because black holes are actually stars which have imploded in on themselves.  aint nothin' comin' out after that happens.  you know, event horizon and all that jazz.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Scary ass movie


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, has anyone seen the continuum transfunctioner?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2004)

1 giga watt is possible to obtain?
can we do that? oh wait yea nvm

cuz it takes 33,000 or so mega watts to launch a ship into space...

question withdrawn


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 17, 2004)

No you cant see one but you can see the light being eaten up by the incredible gravity of the black hole.. They also emit gamma radiation, and weren't black holes actually theorized by the Einstein types before actually found? Black holes actually bend space/time back onto itself so that, in theory, if you were trapped in one no matter what direction you took trying to get out you would inevitable end up back at the center,or, the "singularity". Of course nothing could survive the forces in or around black holes so this is just discussion.

                          Interesting one of our resident Einsteins made this thread up because recently, and for the first time, scientists found direct evidence of smaller black holes. And if medium ones exists theres no reason little bitty ones shouldn't either, even little bitty,itty singularities that exists without a black hole. In fact the universe might be littered with such phenomenon.

                         Still mostly theory mind you but black hole research has been firming up more and more, with more evidence found, since the early 20'th century when they were theorized.......................Rich


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm sure someone answered it by now, but you dont find black holes by looking at them - you find them by looking nearby and around them. You see the effects of the insane gravitational pull, of something with such strong gravity that it collapsed on itself and only continues to feed on anything around it. This is when gravity is so strong that even light will bend.


----------



## shiek49 (Nov 17, 2004)

I knew I had driven into a black hole when my flux capacitor manfunctioned.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

How do we know blackholes aren't gateway's into the mind of a supreme being?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW, I like what I see.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2004)

i like manic's theories best.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

What I would like to know is, what type of energy does light become in a black hole?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> What I would like to know is, what type of energy does light become in a black hole?


What kind of energy does light become when it hits a solar panel?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> What kind of energy does light become when it hits a solar panel?


heat....? I dont' thnk so, and I"ll tell you why.

What I don't understand is that in order for light to turn into heat, there has to be a temperature delta. But in order for something to change temperatures, particles need to accellerate. Now the kicker is that you can't have accelleration with without time. Neither time nor space exist in a black hole 

I read that the larger the black hole, the less the effect of gravity the event horizon will have on an object. So, if you find a hole large enough; you could survive the journey. What if we are passing through a black hole right now. What if time is slowed down to the point that every thought we have becomes the idea of an 'entire life time' lived out. And when that idea of a life time dies, we start the next thought that we have....ect forever.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

Not heat, electricity in a photovoltaic module, I'm just trying to say energy can be transferred into another energy form, light can be turned into energy for plants in photosynthesis.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Just like work today. 


			
				maniclion said:
			
		

> Not heat, electricity in a photovoltaic module, I'm just trying to say energy can be transferred into another energy form, light can be turned into energy for plants in photosynthesis.


Whoa, interesting. I was just reading up on PV's and I never knew that light wasn't first transformed into heat  Photon's rub off electrons as they pass through?  

That's cool crap :bounce:


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _There is where they use antimatter stuff. Build an adamantium spaceship and go check it out.  _


----------



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t know about that but I saw this painting in MoMA-NYC once and it was amazing. I like Dali a lot. _



Why am I not supprised.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Why am I not supprised.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> How do we know blackholes aren't gateway's into the mind of a supreme being?


:bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

_The light can be frozen. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 17, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> How do we know blackholes aren't gateway's into the mind of a supreme being?


or the asshole


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

_Crono, I didn´t even see the image because I know it is gross. Isn´t it?  _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The light can be frozen. _


I'll take a couple cubes in my rum n' coke please. 

My favorite sample here in my workshop is a solar panel that directly powers a light bulb, talk about useless redundancy.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My favorite sample here in my workshop is a solar panel that directly powers a light bulb, talk about useless redundancy.


_Yeah  _


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Crono,

Grow up ... 


Just how big IS your collection of pics of men bending over?


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Crono,


yes?


> Grow up ...


never


> Just how big IS your collection of pics of men bending over?


it keeps growing exponentially.  By the time I finished typing this, it'd already be raised to the X power.  

afterall, I use the search engine at luke9583.com, specializes at gay pics


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> afterall, I use the search engine at luke9583.com, specializes at gay pics


Damn, you found it. I was gonna offer my services if you hadn't 

Regardless of where you're searching, you're still a sick ass mofo. At least I make money off of it 


But seriously, I think you took that pic.  And I think you took that pic in "macro" mode.


----------

